# Focus Izalco Team Milram '09



## toaster (Sep 14, 2009)

The real deal! 

2009 Focus Izalco Team Milram 58cm with Campy Chorus 10 speed, Mavic Cosmic Carbone wheels, 3T stem and bar, FSA seatpost, Selle Italia SLK saddle.

This bike is meant for the Rouleur, the guy who can HAMMER all day! I love the way it just goes in a straight line under power. It descends like it's on rails too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Good looking bike, well done.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

My local lbs just picked up that brand. When the owner brings back his back from the trip he is on, I'm going to talk him into at test ride as we both ride the same size. Looking forward to it.


----------

